# Proving financial self-sufficiency



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hoping someone can shed some light on an issue I've been puzzling over. 
I've read consistently about the requirement that a retiree seeking elective residency needs to be able to financial self-sufficiency, presumably to ensure that he or she won't become a drain on the government social welfare programs meant for its citizens. 

Everything I have read so far seems based on the presumption that a retiree would be relying on a pension, social security or the like and would have to show proof that the funds are forthcoming on a regular basis. In my case, however, I'll be retiring "early", at 61, and do not intend to file for either my company pension or social security until I reach the age of 65. In the intervening years, I have plenty of resources in my IRA and 401(k) savings to support myself. Will proving the availability of those resources work? (And if so, how do I do that...show my quarterly investment account statements?) I don't want to have to file for SS or my pension before 65, as I'd take a pretty big and unnecessary financial hit by taking them early.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, exactly.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks BBCWatcher. Good to know that even though what I keep reading mentions only proing that one gets a pension, etc...it will be sufficient to show that I have sufficient investments to draw from.


----------

